# تحضير معجون تثبيت زجاج النوافذ



## abue tycer (12 يناير 2011)

تحضير زجاج تثبيت النوافذ من خامات متوفرة وشائعة وهي :
حجر الكلس المطحون بقياس 300 مايكرون وبنسبة 85 % نسبة وزنية
زيت بذرة الكتان المغلي مرة واحدة او مرتين وبنسبة 15 % نسبة وزنية
مادة مالئة حامض الستريك وبكمية 0.5 الى 1 غرام لكل 100غرام من الخليط 
مع امنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق .........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 يناير 2011)

عاشت الأيادي أخي أبو تيسير على هذا الموضوع المفيد والذي هو حل للكثير من التساؤلات التي سئلت عنه من قبل ...


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (12 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي ابو تيسير


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (15 يناير 2011)

بوركت


----------



## agabeain (15 يناير 2011)

باااااارك اللة فيك وجزاك االلة خيرا ابو تيسير


----------



## acid (16 يناير 2011)

ماشاء الله الله يحفظك يا شيخ

 وين الدول العربية عن هذه الكفاءات عوض جلب امريكان بضعف الراتب وامتيازات فاولادنا و اولادعمومتنا اولى


----------



## مازن81 (30 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صفدي (23 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## أصل العرب (24 يونيو 2011)

مشكور أخي على الموضوع المفيد جدا شكككككككككرا


----------



## م باسل وردان (31 أغسطس 2011)

بارك اله فيك اخ ابو تيسير


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (31 أغسطس 2011)

جز اك الله خيرا كثيرا وكل عام وحضرتك وجميع اخوانى بخير


----------



## نور جابر (6 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير
اتمني توضيح معلومات اكثر عن ناتج هذا الخليط
هل هو معجون لاصق للزجاج مثل ( السيليكون ) ؟
هل المعجون الناتج شفاف ام له لون معين ؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

